# light painting video



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

OK, don't laugh at the star of this movie. Just shot right where I was set up last night. 
*This was done by request so blame others! *(-:}
This is my first video posting so don't be too brutal on me. 
Click the image to start the video


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nicely done Arlon. Wonderfully explained as well. You will probably have a lot of people trying a light painting now. What did you shoot the video with? Have you had a chance to work with the video on the D90 yet?
James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tutorial, Arlon. I haven't tried that yet but maybe soon I give it a go. 'Course it will take more than a minute or two to clean off a spot on my workbench! 
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I have no sound on my home computer due to the fact it's fried. SOOOO I'll just have to wait until I look on my Lap Top tomorrow that has sound. My lap top is sleeping right now which is what I should be doing.
From what lip reading I observed I enjoyed your video and would like more lessons in the future. Way to go, Arlon!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

James, I used the D90 for the video and my old d50 for the other camera. I had a hard time trying to explain how I did a light painting and since the stuff from last night was still sititng there... A star was born! (-:}

Hope it inspires someone to try it. It's awfully cheap and addicting.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

So that's what light painting is. Very interesting project. I never heard of that before til now. Can you do a video about water drops?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Sandy, half the pictures I post are "light painted". If they are on a dark background, they where light painted. I even posted a pic of my truck, light painted.. 

flashlights are cheaper than camera strobes and easier to get the light where I want it. 

Water drops would be an easy video too.. Strobes required there of course


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Bummer, the video is filtered out on my end.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool, thanks for taking the time


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding tutorial Arlon.....I have not tried this process yet, but with winter upon us. Its going to be on the list of things to do.
Thanks!!
Hey this would make a great sticky for us amatures......and I hope to see more vids of your tricks.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

2Cool Arlon. I have never even thought of that before.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Arlon,

I was blocked at work as well, but I brought home some subjects tonight. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Video Arlon. I was just reading about light painting when you came out with the flower shot and that shot just blew me away! Those are the kind of shots I want to try the most. 

I'm off to shoot!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

No better way to spend a yucky day when you get stuck in the house. Go and light paint something!


----------

